# تجربتي مع "الحشـــو" ..!



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أبريل 2014)

*مبدئيا كدا عشان محدش يفهمني غلط من العنوان
انا اقصد حشو الضروس مش حشو المحشي:w00t:

اصل من فتره كدا كان عندي ضرس هيموتني من الوجع
فضلت اخد في مسكنات فتره طويله بس كان الوجع بيخف شوية
ويرجع تاني ... قولت ماابدهاش بقا
عصرت علي نفسي لمونة وروحت لدكتور الاسنان
ودا الحوار اللي دار بنا بالحرف بأمانة ...

مساء الخير.. يادكتور
ارجوك الحقني ضرسي هيموتني:heat:

 قالي : حشو ولا خلع ؟!

يادكتور وانا ايش عرفني حضرتك اللي هتقرر 
علي حسب حالتي :t9:

طيب خلاص اتفضلي ارتاحي
وافتحي بوئك عالاخر

اهووو**






 :w00t:

بصي انتي ضرسك بايظ خالص
وانا شايف انك تخلعيه احسن

لا يادكتور شوفلي حل غير الخلع دا الله يخليك
انا لسه في عز شبابي ومدخلتش دنيا  اخلع ايه بس

طيب يبقا مش قدامنا غير الحشو ..

ماشي يادكتور حشو حشو
اهو اهون من الخلع
بس ممكن اعرف الحشو دا هيكلف كام ؟

هيكلف 230 جنيه

يانهاااري 230 جنيه ليه ؟؟
هتحشهولي لحمة مفرومة ولا ايه :thnk0001:


هههههه لا مش لحمة مفرومة ولا حاجة
بس الحشو هيكون علي مراحل
وفي اخر مرحلة هركبلك حاجه اسمها طربوش عشان تحافظ علي الحشو
اطول فترة ممكنة

طربوش ايه؟
هو ايه جو سعد زغلول دا:smile01
طيب يادكتور شوف شغلك وامري لله

المهم راح مديني حقنه كبيرررررررة
وبعدين جاب حاجه زي الشنيور كدا
وفضل يشنير في ضرسي يشنيرررر
وبعدين راح جايب بتاع زي الجير كدا
وفضل يبلط جوه ضرسي يبلط ....

وبعدين راح قالي روحي وتعاليلي بعد يومين عشان نكمل
بس اوعي تاكلي ولا تشربي اي حاجه لمده ساعتين عشان اللي عملناه مايبوظش ..

طبعا انا سمعت كلمة متكليش ومتشربيش من هنا 
ورحت لاوية بوزي من هنا**



*

*المهم روحتلوا بعد اليومين راح *
*جايب بتاع عامل زي الاصدير كدا
وفضل يولعه ويسيحه جوه بؤي
وبؤي عمال يطلع في دخااان:heat:  بأمانة مش بهزر
**
المهم خلص البتاع اللي بيسيحه دا
وقالي ماتكليش ولا تشربي دلوقتي خالص
وتعاليلي بعد يومين اخر مره ...

ماكولش ومشربش تاني
يادي النيله السودة اللي عليا وعلي سنيني*




*

اتنيلت وروحتله تالت بعد اليومين
فضل يخبط علي ضرسي 
ويعمل حاجات غريبه كدا
وفي الاخر قالي اتفضلي انا خصلت

قولت في سررري  خلصت روحك يابعيد
ياااااه اخيرا ياربي:heat:

وعايزة اقولكم بقا علي المفاجاة
اني بعد ماحشيت ضرسي بفترره مش كبيرة



الحشـــــــــــو وقــــــــــــع :new6::new6::new6:
ويعلم الله مابهزرررررررر

قولت الله يرحمك يا عم زغلول موت وخدت كل الطرابيش المتينه معاك:new6::new6:

ودي كانت تجربتي مع الحشوو
ياريت اي حد عنده اي تجربة في حشو او حتي خلع
يتفضل يحكيلنا عليها:08:

وقال علي رأي المثل:..
يامحوش الفلووس ياصارفها علي حشو الضرووس:new6:


*​


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه لا سلامتك
بس كله الا وحكاية متاكليش دى انتى الفروض كنتى تفهميه من الاول هو بيتعامل مع مين ههههههههههه
والمرة الجاية خلى بالك من الطربوش .. منفعش ركبى طرطور مش هتفرق عادى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أبريل 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بتفكرينى ليه بس بالايام المقندلة دى 
بصى يا ستى انا حشيت ضرسيين حشو عصب 
بس غريبة محشتليش لحمة ولا حتى فريك يابت 
تفتكرى الدكتورة دى صايمة ولا بخيلة ماهنش عليها 
المهم ماطولشى عليكى 
انا ضرسى كان فيه حفرة كدا كبيرررررررررررة 
اى اكل اكله الاقيه جوه ضرسى تقوليش جمل بيخزن الاكل 
وانا منفضة بقى وبتسهبل علشان ايه مابكرهش فى حياتى اد دكاترة السنان 
قوم ايه بقى فى يوم كدا طقت فى دماغى اكل لبانة 
وعينك ما تشوف الا النور كانت اخر مرة اكل فيها لبان 
لسة بحط اللبانة تحت ضرسى وهوووووووووووب 
مالحقتش لقتنى هموت وعمالة اطنطط من الوجع 
روحت للدكتورة 
كشفت قالتلى ده خراج ادتنى مضاد حيوى 
وقالتلى خلصيه وتعاليلى هنحشى 
قولتله وماله نحشى مانحشيش ليه 
بس هو لازم يعنى قالتلى اه دول بايظين خالص 
قولت امرى لله 
خلصت المضاد وروحتلها وراحت لابسة الكمامة على بقها 
ومنيمانى على السرير وافتحى بوقك 
اقولها هتعملى ايه طيب قالتلى غمضى عينك هديكى ابرة بنج 
ماتخفيش وانا ادعى عليها فى سرى اللهى تتشكى فى نواضرك يا بعيدة 
وانتى شبه السرنجة كدا 
قعدت تلت ساعة تحايل فيا علشان تدينى الابرة 
اقولها انا خايفة تقولى مش هتحسى زى شكة الدبوس 
وانا مصمصمة لا هتوجعنى 
وماما تقولها براحة يا دكتورة هى بتخااف قوى 
قالتلها دى لو طفلة كنت زمانى خلصت 
راحت مخلية المساعدة تمسكنى وعينك ما تشوف الا النور 
وااااااااااااااااء اخدتها وانا هموت من الخوف 
مافيش خمس ثوانى وقولتلها يا دكتورة الحقينى بقى كبر اوووى 
انتى عملتى ايه قعدت تضحك وتقولى ده احساس بس 
ماتخفيش مش هيكبر 
قولتلها انا خايفة ليكبر وهى بتضحك 
المهم اشتغلت فى ضرسى 
وايشى شنيور وايشى جير واسمنت 
وايشى نخورة وايشى دخان بيطلع 
قولتلها انا حاسة انك جايبة صاروخ وبتقصى رخام 
ايه ده قالتلى اقعدى ساكتة انتى لحد ما اخلص هههههههه 
وقعدت خمس جلسات فى العذاب ده لحد ما طلعت عينى 
وخلصتوا ريحت اسبوع وبدأت فى التانى نفس ذات المشوار 
ودى كانت معاناتى مع الضروس 
عندى اتنين تانى بايظين 
بس حرمت اروح تانى 
انا هتصرف وهحشيهم رز بلبن 
ايه الرغى ده كله ده انا رغاية اووووى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أبريل 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يارورو
دي حكاية ولا حكاية من حكايات عيلاء الدين*
*





بس تعرفي انك طمنتيني في موضوع الدخان اللي كان بيطلع دا
انا فكرت بؤي بيتحرق هههههه

لا يابت وفكرتني كمان اما اخدت حقنة البنج دي
انا مكنتش حاسة بخدي خالص
وفضلت اضرب نفسي بالقلم قدام الدكتور
واقوله الحقني  يادكتور انا خدي اتشل ههههههههههههههه
لا بجد ذكريات مهببه الله لا يرجعها

بس استني يابت اما تفطري وابقي روحي احشي الباقي رز بالبن
ولا علي ايه التكاليف
استني اما نعمل محشي كرنب الانتخابات
ولو اتفضل شوية رز احشي بيهم ضرسك هههههه

نورتي يابيبي
واستمتعت وانا بقرا مغامراتك مع ضروسك*
*






*


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه لا سلامتك
> بس كله الا وحكاية متاكليش دى انتى الفروض كنتى تفهميه من الاول هو بيتعامل مع مين ههههههههههه
> والمرة الجاية خلى بالك من الطربوش .. منفعش ركبى طرطور مش هتفرق عادى*


*هههههههههه تصدق انا لو اعرف فيها حرمان من الاكل كدا
انا مكنتش روحت اصلا للدكتور
واياكش كان ولع ضرسي حتي*





بس تصدق عجبتني فكرة الطرطور دي
بس خليها في رأس السنة بقا هتليق اكتر
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 بس هو انت بعد الشر عليك مخلعتش ولا حشتش قبل كدا ولا ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أبريل 2014)

*تفتشكرى احشيهم رز بلبن ولا رز 
اقولك خليها رز بما اننا طول السنة صايمين 
لا الدخان ده عاتى عاتى يابت 
ولا الريحة يعععععععععع 
تقوليش قبر :heat:
الله يحرقك بذكرياتك المقرفة دى يابت :gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *تفتشكرى احشيهم رز بلبن ولا رز
> اقولك خليها رز بما اننا طول السنة صايمين
> لا الدخان ده عاتى عاتى يابت
> ولا الريحة يعععععععععع
> ...


*بصي مشيها فريك وخلاص:heat:

لالالا مسمحلكيش تقولي علي ضرسي ذكريات مقرفه



دي ذكريات مهببة:heat:

بس مقولتليش انتي ضرسك كلف كام حشو :t7:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بصي مشيها فريك وخلاص:heat:
> 
> لالالا مسمحلكيش تقولي علي ضرسي ذكريات مقرفه
> 
> ...


*خلاص يا روحى ذكريات مش لطيفة 
حلو كدا :w00t:

اسكتى ده انا لو ببنى عمارة كانت اتكلفت اقل من ضرسى 
اخدت 450 جندى بالطربوش 
حرو نار فى جتتها البعيدة 
تقوليش مركبالى ضرس بورسلين 
كان نفسى اجبلها انا الطربوش من الاحمر ابو شخاليل ده 
كان هيبقف عليا بــــــ2.5 :99:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *خلاص يا روحى ذكريات مش لطيفة
> حلو كدا :w00t:
> 
> اسكتى ده انا لو ببنى عمارة كانت اتكلفت اقل من ضرسى
> ...


* ياااااااااااه ليه كل دا
ضحكت عليكي يابت 
دي دكتورة حرمياية متحشيش عندها تاني

طيب الحشو عندك وقع ولا لسه بجيره قصدي بخيره 
ههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * ياااااااااااه ليه كل دا
> ضحكت عليكي يابت
> دي دكتورة حرمياية متحشيش عندها تاني
> 
> ...


*قالتلى الطربوش مكلف 
*​ *لا يابت نوع الاسمنت اللى استخدمته كويس
اصلها عملت اساسات متينة الاول *
*وكل ضرس وانتى طيبة يا قلبى :w00t:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *قالتلى الطربوش مكلف
> *​ *لا يابت نوع الاسمنت اللى استخدمته كويس
> اصلها عملت اساسات متينة الاول *
> *وكل ضرس وانتى طيبة يا قلبى :w00t:*​


ههههههههههههههههه
طيب مانا صدقيني استخدمت افخر انواع الجير
ومع ذالك الحشو وقع برضو ههههههههه
وانتي طيبة ياختي:heat:​


----------



## max mike (5 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك يارورو
> دي حكاية ولا حكاية من حكايات عيلاء الدين*
> [/B]*هههههههههه تصدق انا لو اعرف فيها حرمان من الاكل كدا
> انا مكنتش روحت اصلا للدكتور
> ...




*لا انا خلعت مرة انا وصغير درسى كان مسوس خااااااااااالص بس فاكرها لحد دلوقتى 
الدكتورة رشتلى بنج موضعى سبراى ودخلت الكماشة بتاعتهم دى جوه بقى وقعدت الاول تلخلخ فيه وتشد تقوليش كان بينها وبينه تار وانا اصلا مكنتش راضى اتحرك كنت خايف وانا اعيط وتقولى خلاص يابابا قربنا نخلص وانا اعيط فيييييييييييين ما خلصت .. بس الحمدلله الدرس ده طلع تانى
وفاكر بردو انا وصغير كذا سنة خلعتهم بنفسى ومسكتهم قال ورفعتهم فى عين الشمس وقال يا شمس ياشموسة خدى سنة الجاموسة وهاتى سنة العروسة هههههههههههههههههههه كانوا يضحكوا علينا بالكلمتين دول واحنا زى الهبل كنا بنصدق .. قال يعنى لو مقلناش كده السنة مش هتطلع هههههههههههه
اياااااااااااااام .. قلبتى عليا المواجع وذكرتينى بالذى مضى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أبريل 2014)

*:w00t:
دة انا عندى ضرس عاوز يتحشى
يالهوى هيتعمل فيا كدة ؟؟!!
خلاص بلاشه احسن
انا بقى وانا صغيرة كنت رايحة اخلع ضرس ليا المهم بما انى كنت طفلة صغيرة ورخيمة الدكتور كان مستحملنى بس كان بيبصلى كل بصة وبصة
ماما دخلت وسحبانى فى ايدها وانا كنت باكل ساعتها كارتيه قلبظ :new6:
المهم الدكتور خد منى باكو الكرتيه كنت هروح فيه فى داهية
وبعدين قالى تعالى ياامورة اقعدى وشلنى وحطنى ع الكرسى عشان كنت حتة بتاعة اوزعة كدة
المهم قعدنى وهو بيخلع فى ضرسى وانا كل شوية ( اة اة اة اة اة اة اة )
وهو يحايل ويدادى فيا
وبعدين جايبلى البتاعة اللى امضض فيها واتف الناحية التانية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم انا ممضت وبعدين الممرضة حركت البتاعة اللى المفروض اتف فيها ههههههههههه
قومت تفيت ع الارض
راحت ماما قامت مفزوعة :w00t:
بنت اللى عملتيه دة يابنت ؟؟!!
قولتلها ياماما هى الست دى هى اللى حركت البتاعة 
قام الدكتور كان هيقوم يرمينى من الشباك بس مسك نفسه وقال مافيش مشكلة مافيش مشكلة
وخلى ماما تاخدنى وتمشى
كان يوم فوق فوق فوق فوق فوق المريب
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 أبريل 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه يشنير دي 
كلمات عجيبه ^_^
انا عموما بكره كل الدكاتره

هاحكلكم ع حاجه حصلت معايا بخصوص الموضوع دا 
بس مش مضحكه

بعد الحاح كبييييييييييييييييير من امي ووجع  
رايح بالعافيه وانا كنت صغير حوالي في 6 ابتدائي
المهم روحت
ولقيت ده مصلط عليا كشـاف (رخم)
الكشاف كله ضارب في عيني ولونه برتقالي كده 
المهم دا فضل يفتح في بوقي وكل لما يحط ادوات النجاره بتاعته دي
احرك بوقي واقوله يا دكتووور حرام عليك
انا عيني باااظت
الكشاف ضارب في عيني لحد اما وورمت
يعني هو انا اعدل سناني
واطلع عيني بايظه
وهو يقولي يابني اثبت
يا دكتووور عيني 
المهم سكت وادالي نفس الابره الكبيييره الي هي البينج
حسيت ان بوقي دا بقي كبيييير ومش عارف اتكلم
المهم البينج دا نزل في بوقي 
قمت داخل علي الدكتور واتعصبت عليه وقولتله البتاع دا نزل في بوقي
قالي ما انت الي بتتحرك كتير 
المهم مسكت نفسي وجه الوقت الحاسم (الخلع)
قالي انت من النوع الي بتتعصب وكده في المواضيع دي
قولتله لا يادكتور انت هتلاقيني وحش معاك
اكني حديد
المهم 
امي بقت مكتفه ايديا الاتنين
والدكتور ماسك راسي كلها وفاتحلي بوقي بحاجه كده 
ودا يشد
وانا اشتتتتتتتتتتم
دا يشد
وانا اشتمممممم 
لحد اما خلعه عملت نفسي مش داري
علشان ميكلمنيش ع الشتيمه
المهم انا خرجت من هنا 
وقومت مكمل شتـيمه


----------



## +ماريا+ (5 أبريل 2014)

*نفس مأساتى مع خلع الضروس بس للحق 
انا اتعذبت اكتر اخدت اسبوعين روحى تعالى لا 
وعامل فيها دكتور شاطر وبعد يومين بالظبط وقع الحشو 
روحت لدكتور تانى قالى دى التهابات ولامحتاجه  حشو ولا خلع 
وبأمانه ادانى مضمضه فقط لا غير وبقى مفيش اى الام 
وعملى حشو جديد طبعا 
فقولت الله يسامح الدكتور فلان على اللى عمله فيا 
بس بصراحه كل اللى يقولى هروح لدكتور فلان اقوله اللى حصل 
فيروح لدكتور تانى
الف مليون سلامه عليكى يا توته  *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أبريل 2014)

*



			فيييييييييييين ما خلصت .. بس الحمدلله الدرس ده طلع تانى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

متفرحش اوي كدا يامايكل لانه اكيد هيتخلع تاني 
انا بطمنك بس ههههههههه

*


> *وبعدين جايبلى البتاعة اللى امضض فيها واتف الناحية التانية ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم انا ممضت وبعدين الممرضة حركت البتاعة اللى المفروض اتف فيها ههههههههههه
> قومت تفيت ع الارض*


*اهووووو البتاعه اللي بنتف فيها دي
محبتش اجيب سيرتها عشان الاخوة المشاهدين ميقرفوش مننا
قرفتينا الله يسامحك يالارا ههههههههههه

بس نورتينا 

*


> الكشاف ضارب في عيني لحد اما وورمت


*ااااااه يابيتر الكشاف اللي بينوره دا فظيع
تقولش بيعمل عملية جراحية 
بس انا عينيا ماورمتش عارف ليه
لاني كنت رايحاله ولسه صاحية من النوم وعينيا ورامة لوحدها اصلا ههههههههههه

نورت بيتر

*


> *وعامل فيها دكتور شاطر وبعد يومين بالظبط وقع الحشو*


*اخيرا يارب لقيت حد الحشو بتاعه وقع زي حالاتي ^,*

بصي هو فيه دكاتره بجد كتير مش عندهم ضمير
ومش عارفه مين اصلا اللي عمالهم دكاتره !
يلا ربنا يسامحهم بقا

وسلامتك يامرمر
ونورتي كعادتك
بتنوري اي توبيك بتكوني فيه : )

*​


----------



## mary naeem (5 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماشي يادكتور حشو حشو
> اهو اهون من الخلع
> بس ممكن اعرف الحشو دا هيكلف كام ؟
> 
> ...


فينه الدكتور دا
انا الدكتور الي جنبي قالي على الطربوش البرسولين 750 جنية بعد الفصال
ياربنا حتى الدكاترة بتشتغلنا
يارب افرجها من عندك
انا قررت بعد موضوعك اخلع واخلص بلا وجع قلب


----------



## روزا فكري (6 أبريل 2014)

اكيد طبعا يابنتي الحشو لازم يقع ماهو من كتر اللغ
والهرس ده ربنا رحمه هههههههههه ورحم الطربوش
هههههههه اصلا انتي المفروض كان الدكتور حاشهولك
اسمنت ابيض ههههههههههه وبصراحه ماعنديش تجربه مع دكاتره السنان خالص ولا اعرف عنوانهم حتي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أبريل 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> اكيد طبعا يابنتي الحشو لازم يقع ماهو من كتر اللغ
> والهرس ده ربنا رحمه هههههههههه ورحم الطربوش
> هههههههه اصلا انتي المفروض كان الدكتور حاشهولك
> اسمنت ابيض ههههههههههه وبصراحه ماعنديش تجربه مع دكاتره السنان خالص ولا اعرف عنوانهم حتي​


*ايوة قوليلها يا وزه 
دى من الساعة 5 اخر النهار قالتلى هقفل اكل وجايالك 
لسة جاية دلوقتى حالا 
دى خلصت على الاكل واكل الجيران وجيران الجيران 
المشكلة بقى ان هى تاكل وانا اللى اتخن :190vu:
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (6 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايوة قوليلها يا وزه
> دى من الساعة 5 اخر النهار قالتلى هقفل اكل وجايالك
> لسة جاية دلوقتى حالا
> دى خلصت على الاكل واكل الجيران وجيران الجيران
> ...


ههههههه يادوب يابنتي وساعه وهاتقولك قايمه اتعشي واقعد في التلاجه شويه ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أبريل 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> ههههههه يادوب يابنتي وساعه وهاتقولك قايمه اتعشي واقعد في التلاجه شويه ههههههه


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أبريل 2014)

mary naeem قال:


> فينه الدكتور دا
> انا الدكتور الي جنبي قالي على الطربوش البرسولين 750 جنية بعد الفصال
> ياربنا حتى الدكاترة بتشتغلنا
> يارب افرجها من عندك
> انا قررت بعد موضوعك اخلع واخلص بلا وجع قلب


*الدكتور دا في منطكتشنا
لو عايزاه اقولك عليه عالخاص:t23:

بس 750 ازاي وليه 
دا لو هيركبلك ضرس دهب ياماري
مش هياخد المبلغ دا
مش برسولين

طيب تعرفي انا اختي عامله كل شقتها برسولين مادفعتش المبلغ دا كله فيها:smile02
لالا اخلعي اخلعي بلا وجع ضرس 
نورتي ماري:t25:
*​


روزا فكري قال:


> اكيد طبعا يابنتي الحشو لازم يقع ماهو من كتر اللغ
> والهرس ده ربنا رحمه هههههههههه ورحم الطربوش
> هههههههه اصلا انتي المفروض كان الدكتور حاشهولك
> اسمنت ابيض ههههههههههه وبصراحه ماعنديش تجربه مع دكاتره السنان خالص ولا اعرف عنوانهم حتي​


*خمسة في وشك:act31:

ااه مانتي عمرك ماضرسك وجعك ولا حتي سنتك
يابختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك
انا مش بقر انا بحسد بس:smile02
*​


R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايوة قوليلها يا وزه
> دى من الساعة 5 اخر النهار قالتلى هقفل اكل وجايالك
> لسة جاية دلوقتى حالا
> دى خلصت على الاكل واكل الجيران وجيران الجيران
> ...


*يابنتي وحياة ربنا انا اما سبتك النور قطع واكلت عالشمعه

ايوة قري عليا عشان انا باكل زي .. بدون ذكر اسماء
زي الحمار:smile02
ومابتخنش:ura1:
*​


روزا فكري قال:


> ههههههه يادوب يابنتي وساعه وهاتقولك قايمه اتعشي واقعد في التلاجه شويه ههههههه


*لا مانا اتعشيت ومليت عزيزة 
الحمد لله:smile02
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي وحياة ربنا انا اما سبتك النور قطع واكلت عالشمعه
> 
> ايوة قري عليا عشان انا باكل زي .. بدون ذكر اسماء
> زي الحمار:smile02
> ...


*يا ضنايا يا بنتى صعبتى عليا صدقينى 
يلا يا بيبى اوعى تقولى على نفسك كدا انتى جميلة *
:ura1::ura1:
*اهم حاجة عزيزة اتملت 
انا بشبه على عزيزة دى يابت :t9:

نهارك فحلقى يابت غيرى سيرة الضروس دى 
ضرسى بينقح عليا
اه يا ضرسى يانى :hlp:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أبريل 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا ضنايا يا بنتى صعبتى عليا صدقينى
> يلا يا بيبى اوعى تقولى على نفسك كدا انتى جميلة *
> :ura1::ura1:
> *اهم حاجة عزيزة اتملت
> ...


*عزيزة دي تبقا خالتي:smile02

بينقح عليكي ؟
خلاص امشي ياضرووس
روحي ياضرروس
:94:
*​


----------



## جيلان (6 أبريل 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مسخرة انتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اهووووو البتاعه اللي بنتف فيها دي
> محبتش اجيب سيرتها عشان الاخوة المشاهدين ميقرفوش مننا
> قرفتينا الله يسامحك يالارا ههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*طيب اعملك اية يعنى ؟؟!!
هى دى المرة الوحيدة اللى روحت فيها للدكتور وكانت اخر مرة
بعد كدة قررت مش هروح للدكاترة تانى واحافظ ع كرامتى بقى شوية :new6:
مش كل مرة واحد يبصلى ويصغرلى  ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2014)

فكرتينى بقاعدت الدكتور و فتحت البق  الصعبه دى---
 انا عملت علاج جدور و حشو و تركيب الطربوش ده فى كذا ضرس--
بس الدكتور حرامى ههههههه  ب850 جنيه
 و اخر مره لقيته  عدى الالف جنيه فعملت علاج جدور و حشيت بالحشو المؤقت الابيض ده و قاعده بيه بئا منغير طربوش-- لانه بقى حرامى اوى--
 و لسا عندى ضرس العقل متهالك لازم اشيله بس خايفا 
و بردوا السنفره و الدخان و الشفاط الى بيحطه و هو بيشتغل ده-- فيه واحد بيبقى ماسك زى مكنسه كهرباء صغيره عمال يشفت الفتافيت بتاعت السنان الى بتتصنفر و المايه و بعدين يروح مدخله جوه و يشفط شمال و يمين كنت بحس ان لوزى هتتشفط ههههههههههههههههه و لسانى بسحبه لتحت لحسن يشفطه هو كمان ههههههههههههههههههههه
 و كان عندى عاده انى دايما اى دكتور لازم اسئله هو هيعمل ايه او بيعمل ايه--
 و بس فدكتور السنان يفتح الكشاف و تحت الكشاف فيه مرايه--
 ابقى انا قاعده بتفرج على الى هما بيعملوه فى بقى--
 امد ايدى اعدل المرايه علشان اشوف كويس-- و هو يعدلها تانى علشان تنور كويس و انا اعوجها تانى ههههههههههههههههههه
  اوقات كنت اوقفه شويه علشان اعوج المرايه شويه علشان اعرف اتفرج--
 الدكتور يقول لى انتى حاله عجيبه-- بتعملى ايه!!

 اقول له بتفرج انت بتعمل ايه--
  يقول لى كل العيانين يقفلوا عيونهم و يخافوا يتفرجوا-- علشان بيبقى فيه دم و بيبقى منظر يخوف--فبقفلها خالص  ..
 انت مش مقلقه-- اقول له لا خالص  بقلق من الابره  بس
 خذتها و اشتغل البنج اتفرج بئا-- بحسه بق حد تانى مش بقى ههههههههههههه

 و بعدين احساسى بئا و انا خارجه ان لو اتكلمت نص بقى معوج-- هههههههههههههههههههه بحسنى عندى شلل و بقى نصه واقف و كبير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و ببقى ماشيا مكسوفه و عايوا اخبى بقى و اقعد اخبط عليه لان بحسه انه حجره --
بستعجب الشعور الحقيقه اوى--


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أبريل 2014)

> فيه واحد بيبقى ماسك زى مكنسه كهرباء  صغيره عمال يشفت الفتافيت بتاعت السنان الى بتتصنفر و المايه و بعدين يروح  مدخله جوه و يشفط شمال و يمين كنت بحس ان لوزى هتتشفط ههههههههههههههههه و  لسانى بسحبه لتحت لحسن يشفطه هو كمان ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياخرابي عليكي ياحبو
تصدقي الدكتور اللي روحتله دا مكانش عنده مكنسة
بس الحمد لله انه مكانش عنده
والحمد لله ان لوزك بخير هههههه



> فدكتور السنان يفتح الكشاف و تحت الكشاف فيه مرايه--
> ابقى انا قاعده بتفرج على الى هما بيعملوه فى بقى--
> امد ايدى اعدل المرايه علشان اشوف كويس-- و هو يعدلها تانى علشان تنور كويس و انا اعوجها تانى


انتي رايحه تعذبي الدكتور مش هو اللي بيعذبك هههههههه



> انت مش مقلقه-- اقول له لا خالص  بقلق من الابره  بس
> خذتها و اشتغل البنج اتفرج بئا-- بحسه بق حد تانى مش بقى هههههههههه


ايوووووة انا عرفه الاحساس دا
انا اما اخدت حقنة البنج كان هاين عليا اغني اغنيه :..
انا مش عارفني دا  بؤ مين دا مش بؤي اناااااااا
لا دي شفايفي ولا شكل ضرسي ولا دا اناااا
ابص لبؤي فاجئة لقيته  كبر فاجئة تعب من المفاجئة
ونزلت تفتي ههههههههه




> بحسنى عندى شلل و بقى نصه واقف و كبير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و ببقى ماشيا مكسوفه و عايوا اخبى بقى و اقعد اخبط عليه لان بحسه انه حجره --
> بستعجب الشعور الحقيقه اوى--








هههههههههههههههه

نورتي ياحبو بمغامرات الفظيعه مع الاسنان

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2014)

> واثقه فيك يارب قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياخرابي عليكي
> ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-IdwXpTO938&feature[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2014)

*أهم حاجة فى الشنيور إن صوته : سي ي ي ي ي سي ي ي ي ي

و بذلك نضمن إن كل دكاترة الاسنان هينتخبوا : ال سى سى :w00t:

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أبريل 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> > إزاى يا باتو مفيش شفاط!
> > دا واحد بيبقا واقف طول الوقت دى شغلته ماسك الشفاط هههههههههههه
> > علشان البق لما تفتحيه كتير طبيعى بيكون لعاب-- مع فتافيت السنان الى قاعد يخرمها و الدم-- مش كل شويه بيوقف شغل و يخليكى تمضمضى-- هو شغال واقف بالشفاط و شويه يقوم باخخ مايه و يشفط- اوقات الشفاط يلزق فى خدى من جوه و يعمل صوت عجيييب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2014)

> لا مكانش فيه شفاط خالص ياحبو
> تفتكري الدكتور دا
> كروتني:t9:


 
 ايون انه لفعلن كروتك ههههه
 و الدليل ------ قالولو ههههههههههههههههههههه
 قاصدى الدليل ان الطرطور وقع ... يوووه اقصد الطربوووش هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أبريل 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايون انه لفعلن كروتك ههههه
> و الدليل ------ قالولو ههههههههههههههههههههه
> قاصدى الدليل ان الطرطور وقع ... يوووه اقصد الطربوووش هههههههههه


*انه ولفعلن وكروتك في سطر واحد :t9:
لالا كدا كتير عليا ياربي :heat:

يعني افهم من كدا انك بعد الشفاط والصوت العجيب دا
طربوشك لسه عايش:w00t::w00t:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب ايه اللي دخل السياسة في السنان دوقتي
> هو اي حاجه فيها حرف السين وخلاص:w00t:
> 
> وقفلي بقا عالموضوع دا
> ...



*القمر صور و ما أعترضش :gy0000:​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انه ولفعلن وكروتك في سطر واحد :t9:
> لالا كدا كتير عليا ياربي :heat:
> 
> يعني افهم من كدا انك بعد الشفاط والصوت العجيب دا
> ...



أيون. طرابيشئ لسا عايشين 
عدو سنتين و نص تقريبا تلاته 
مع إنه قال أن اللزق تقريبا عمره بيبقى سنتين 

غريبه صحيح 
كويس انهم لسا لزقين .
لفئ حوليا بالبخور بئا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (8 أبريل 2014)

الحمد لله ماليش اى تجارب مع دكاترة الاسنان 

سنانى هى اللى طلعت بيها من الدنيا


معلش يا واثقة تعيشى وتخدى غيرها ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أبريل 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *القمر صور و ما أعترضش :gy0000:​*


ياخبر صورني وانا منكوشة كدا:w00t:​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> أيون. طرابيشئ لسا عايشين
> عدو سنتين و نص تقريبا تلاته
> مع إنه قال أن اللزق تقريبا عمره بيبقى سنتين
> 
> ...


:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:

سنتين او تلاته يامفتريه والطربوش موقعش
اكيد بتاكلي عالنحيه التانيه يااروبا مانا عارفاكي:w00t:

لا بجد بسم الصليب انا مش بقرررld:​


+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> الحمد لله ماليش اى تجارب مع دكاترة الاسنان
> 
> سنانى هى اللى طلعت بيها من الدنيا
> 
> ...


حلوة جمله سناني اللي طلعت بيها من الدنيا دي ضحكتني ههههههه

ربنا مايكتب عليك وجع الضروس والسنان دا ابدا استااذي لانه وحش جدا:heat:

ولا مش عايزة اخد غيرهاا متشنكرين:w00t:

نورت استاذنا وشكرا عالتقييم:lightbulb:​


----------

